

Lab grown meat thirty thousand times cheaper than 18 months ago - snowy
http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/05/lab-grown-meat-thirty-thousand-times.html?m=1

======
thunderbong
The direct link would be helpful
[http://www.fastcoexist.com/3044572/the-325000-lab-grown-
hamb...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3044572/the-325000-lab-grown-hamburger-
now-costs-less-than-12)

